# Group Therapy?



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone ever tried anxiety group therapy sessions before?

If so, could you share your experience and let me know if you found it helpful?

I know I need to take some sort of step forward and came up with this idea as a next step since it would be easier than meeting people who don't have an understanding of my condition and who are in an uncontrolled (everything goes) environment.

After some time at group therapy sessions, I'm thinking of attending a support group where I wouldn't have a therapist present and I would be in more of an uncontrolled environment.

Having been isolated from society for 11 years, the idea of doing these things makes me feel very uncomfortable but I really don't think I have many other options (other than diving in head first) and I feel like I can probably handle it as uncomfortable as it makes me feel just thinking about it.

I certainly don't want to continue to live a life of isolation any longer. I'm 24, have lost many of the best years of my life, and have a long life ahead. This could provide an opportunity to meet people and relate with them. I could maybe even make some friends. I actually am confident that I'm a likable person who could make friends but I've been avoiding feared social situations for so long (my potential being bottled up all this time) that I have no relationships outside the family. 

It's taken a while to find such a thing where I live (to my surprise) but I managed to get a psychologist on board with organizing a group.

Anyways, let me know of some experiences you guys/girls have had (preferably positive ones).

Thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I did a little group therapy. It was nice talking to people who had similar issues but tbh it didn't help much. I still felt like an outcast and didn't get much out of it.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, I can understand that.

Thanks for sharing.

I'm guessing the experience people have can vary wildly depending on the the people attending and the therapist.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris444 said:


> Anyways, let me know of some experiences you guys/girls have had (preferably positive ones).


I recently did some group therapy (dialectical behaviour therapy) as part of an inpatient stay -- I found it 'OK' for therapy, and it was good to hear from people dealing with similar issues.

You'll have ample opportunity to make some support contacts (where you can keep in touch, update, and encourage each other after the therapy is done with), but in turning those contacts into actual friendships, I would keep expectations guarded. There will be people from all walks of life, and those you'll be able to connect with on a level that goes beyond mental health will probably be few and far between (as is the case anywhere in life).

The ideal thing to do would be to strongly focus on the therapy and put serious effort into applying it in the outside world (where the opportunity is mostly limitless). If you happen to make a good friend out of someone in the therapy itself, that would be a bonus.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've done group therapy, and it saved my life. Thinking of getting up to go to the anxiety group tomorrow morning. I see no reason not to.

It can be scary at times but chances are you'll get more pleasure out of it than pain when you add everything up and realize how you've benefited.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> I recently did some group therapy (dialectical behaviour therapy) as part of an inpatient stay -- I found it 'OK' for therapy, and it was good to hear from people dealing with similar issues.
> 
> You'll have ample opportunity to make some support contacts (where you can keep in touch, update, and encourage each other after the therapy is done with), but in turning those contacts into actual friendships, I would keep expectations guarded. There will be people from all walks of life, and those you'll be able to connect with on a level that goes beyond mental health will probably be few and far between (as is the case anywhere in life).
> 
> The ideal thing to do would be to strongly focus on the therapy and put serious effort into applying it in the outside world (where the opportunity is mostly limitless). If you happen to make a good friend out of someone in the therapy itself, that would be a bonus.


Thank you for the good advice. I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rufus said:


> I've done group therapy, and it saved my life. Thinking of getting up to go to the anxiety group tomorrow morning. I see no reason not to.
> 
> It can be scary at times but chances are you'll get more pleasure out of it than pain when you add everything up and realize how you've benefited.


Wow, sounds like it had a very positive effect on you. That's great.
Hope it went well if you decided to go back.

Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

don't do it, I did it, it sucked, what I found is that the ones in group therapy for SA were people who were in job positions that require them to socialize, a freaking teacher, lawyer, etc... I was like " what the hell am I doing here yo" then I quit after 1 session. They were on another level socially.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Chris444 said:


> Wow, sounds like it had a very positive effect on you. That's great.
> Hope it went well if you decided to go back.
> 
> Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


I didn't go to the one that was today. I slept in instead.
It did have a very positive effect when I went. I had nothing else to do that would allow me to feel better around other people.



MobiusX said:


> don't do it, I did it, it sucked, what I found is that the ones in group therapy for SA were people who were in job positions that require them to socialize, a freaking teacher, lawyer, etc... I was like " what the hell am I doing here yo" then I quit after 1 session. They were on another level socially.


I would actually like to attend a group with more advanced participants. I would feel a lot better because they have more to offer in normalcy and success.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

MobiusX said:


> don't do it, I did it, it sucked, what I found is that the ones in group therapy for SA were people who were in job positions that require them to socialize, a freaking teacher, lawyer, etc... I was like " what the hell am I doing here yo" then I quit after 1 session. They were on another level socially.


I actually don't have group therapy for SA specifically where I live. It's just anxiety group therapy using CBT and mindfulness treatment methods. I emailed the therapist who felt it would be beneficial to me given my conditions (of course they're going to say that though).

That must have been a bit of an unwanted surprise to have people in those positions attending. I can see that happening. Again, I'm sure experiences can vary wildly. If I see it's not what I'm looking for and I'm not getting anything out of it, I can always leave too. Sorry it didn't go well for you.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I've considered group therapy. Daydreamed about what I'd say if I was able to do it. 

But in all honesty, I'm not sure I could. I have a good few diagnoses and I'd have to explain myself and I'd feel like a freak with whom others might not be able to relate. And/or I then make them feel like they're problems are worthy of talking about and that cuts off dialogue. And/or I'd embarrass myself by chatting about things and I'd be red (most definitely), sweats and shakes could happen, or crying could happen... I'd not want to suffer that. It'd be another thing to ruminate over and call myself an idiot for even trying it and having those people deal with me. I know that's negative, but my brain might do that. Very likely. 

My ex-therapist even said to not go to groups because their stories might add to my anxiety and negative thinking via empathizing. Which is now making me think about the fact that I don't really have a therapist now. They handed me to a social worker at my p-docs place and I'm not feeling like she'll be good to talk with. She's nice, but starting over and having to go through so much. There's plenty of notes for her. Just don't feel compatible. 

Slight tangent. Just saying I'd like to talk with someone that I'm comfy with. I vented on a friend today about past things and my being emotionally ill and it got awkward. I got--not a panic attack--an anxiety attack. Just nauseating mental stagnation and clenched feeling. So... Yup.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I sort-of went to a sort-of kind-of social anxiety group.
I could just feel the fear, the unadulterated terror that everyone else had for having to be in the group.
It was like wading through a sea of garbage slush. It wore me out to the core.

I think that anxiety groups should be 50/50 people without anxiety who are trained to encourage people who have anxiety, otherwise it would be too overwhelming for me to go ever again. Or at least 1/3 non-anxiety supporters...

But yeah, I had to go more than 50 miles to get to it, so that was also a factor for why I didn't go again. It sucks.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

I tried group therapy. It didn't help me. I didn't like being around all those people.
But I guess it is helpful to open up and meet others that you can relate to.


----------



## Yoloswag (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey first timer here.

I have only experienced individual and group therapy and imo I recommend taking the opportunity. First time I was invited to a group session I stayed home because I was just too frightened and condencending about my identity but avoiding is the worst thing you can do when battling anxiety. I say battling because we are tired of being stressed out, muscle tight and super selfaware. I just really want to live, experience my icescream in public without even thinking about how I should hold it and if somebody is looking at me or refusing to even breathe in the bus in fear of anybody finding me weird. The more you avoid and stay at home the more your anxiety roots itself in you. For example: I cut my comfortzone so small I couldn't even go to the toilet in my studentsdorm too afraid to encounter my homies. With this I really want to urge you to take any opportunity to get out of your comfortzone, it will definitely help you. 

My grouptherapy consists of a exposure and overexposure method. We come together ( incredible challenge in itself ) andchallenge the things we fear the most. On top of that we get a challenge every meeting to deliberatly blunder incredibly in social encounters. For some like myself its really scary but when you finish it you feel super relieved and at the end of the meeting you feel fulfillment since you challenged your anxiety and learned something. 

Im totally recommending grouptherapy even if it is about talking to people with the same symptoms.


----------

